# Milan, per Witsel trattativa lunga. E lo Zenit smentisce.



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.

La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/witsel-ad-un-passo-dal-milan-belgio-sicuri-vt29489-23.html


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
> In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.
> ...



up


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Prevedibilissimo. Ci vuole almeno un mese.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
> In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.
> ...



sisi fate pure con calma eh. 
magari nel frattempo arrivano i soldi e cambiamo pure obbiettivo. 

curiosa di sentire quanto lo valutano i russi.


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
> In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.
> ...



fino a fine luglio non si fa nulla


----------



## markjordan (24 Giugno 2015)

i giornali ci sfruttano 
tutta fuffa


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Ma scusate ma la notizia che lo Zenit smentisce l'ha riportata solo Goal.com????


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
> In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.
> ...


Ho capito tutto, bisogna aspettare fino la fine di Luglio, quando arrivano questi soldi per il mercato da Mr Bee, forse ci sarà qualcosa prima, tipo nuovi acquisti a zero, tipo Josè Mauri, o qualche scambio, ma da qui a fine Luglio nessun top player


----------



## Fabregas (24 Giugno 2015)

E' una notizia che è venuta alla ribalta negli ultimi giorni, non mi sorprende che smentiscano tutto.
Magari ad oggi sono stati fatti semplici sondaggi per capire la portata dell'operazione e per parlare con l'agente.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio su Twitter: Witsel a Milano? Se ci risulterà lo diremo. A noi risulta che sia ancora in vacanza.*


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Voglio vedere cosa dice il sito


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Giugno 2015)

Sono anni che facciamo mercato a fine Agosto comprando giocatori (che poi comunque falliscono per la maggior parte) che devono far parte del progetto e ovviamente non hanno tempo di ambientarsi. Aspetto fino alla prima settimana del raduno, altrimenti vuol dire che sarà tutto (negativamente) come gli altri anni.


----------



## Stex (24 Giugno 2015)

Iniziare a vendere no?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2015)

Questa trattativa che sarebbe meglio naugrafasse andrà in porto senza intoppi ovviamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa che sarebbe meglio naugrafasse andrà in porto senza intoppi ovviamente



Se non va in porto questa poi arriva Baselli.


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se non va in porto questa poi arriva Baselli.



È forte


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

io penso che sto witsel arrivi,era il piano B...galliani ha cercato di fare tutto in silenzio e c è riuscito qui in italia.In belgio però sanno tutto..


----------



## wildfrank (24 Giugno 2015)

Ricomincia lo stillicidio di conferme e smentite; vedrete che alla fine costerà troppo e non se ne farà nulla


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2015)

Gli unici acquisti secondo me saranno baselli e jose mauri, il ritorno di matri e forse glick. Spero di essere smentito


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Gli unici acquisti secondo me saranno baselli e jose mauri, il ritorno di matri e forse glick. Spero di essere smentito


Non sarà mai così. A costo di buttare millemila soldi e strapagare giocatori ben oltre il loro prezzo, Galliani un "colpo mediatico" lo deve fare.


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io penso che sto witsel arrivi,era il piano B...galliani ha cercato di fare tutto in silenzio e c è riuscito qui in italia.In belgio però sanno tutto..



Giusto ma allora come spieghi le smentite dello zenit? Boh magari sono le smentite la notizia falsa, non so o magari stanno agendo in un modo strano. Non saprei davvero boh


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Giusto ma allora come spieghi le smentite dello zenit? Boh magari sono le smentite la notizia falsa, non so o magari stanno agendo in un modo strano. Non saprei davvero boh



Quelli sul sito che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione hanno aggiornato l'articolo scrivendo che secondo fonti nazionali ha firmato proprio oggi pomeriggio..Bho secondo me è una presa in giro grossa come una casa..


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quelli sul sito che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione hanno aggiornato l'articolo scrivendo che secondo fonti nazionali ha firmato proprio oggi pomeriggio..Bho secondo me è una presa in giro grossa come una casa..



Vedremo


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quelli sul sito che ha lanciato l'indiscrezione hanno aggiornato l'articolo scrivendo che secondo fonti nazionali ha firmato proprio oggi pomeriggio..Bho secondo me è una presa in giro grossa come una casa..



Ok, ma stiamo calmi con l'affermare certe cose. L'indiscrezione non è mica stata lanciata da uno come me o te, bensì da un sito di informazione belga. Non può proprio essere una presa in giro grossa come una casa ....


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma stiamo calmi con l'affermare certe cose. L'indiscrezione non è mica stata lanciata da uno come me o te, bensì da un sito di informazione belga. Non può proprio essere una presa in giro grossa come una casa ....



Stiamo calmi invece "ad eccitarci tutti insieme" 
Io non credo finchè non è ufficiale. Comincierò a crederci un pochino se lui o il suo agente dovessero dire "ha firmato col Milan".


----------



## Devil (24 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa che sarebbe meglio naugrafasse andrà in porto senza intoppi ovviamente



Concordo, Witsel è un pacco clamoroso e sicuramente il Condor finirà per strapagarlo


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

O è falsa la notizia riportata dal dito belga, o è falsa la notizia dello Zenit che avrebbe smentito tutto riportata da goal.com, oppure stanno facendo tutto sotto traccia e nessuno vuole rivelare niente. Se ci pensate bene, le parole del padre che ha voluto evitare le domande dei giornalisti belgi molto rapidamente affermando di non aver commenti da fare, un po' pensare fanno...


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi invece "ad eccitarci tutti insieme"
> Io non credo finchè non è ufficiale. Comincierò a crederci un pochino se lui o il suo agente dovessero dire "ha firmato col Milan".



Anche io


----------



## anakyn101 (24 Giugno 2015)

Ormai credo solo ad un acquisto quando viene presentato alla stampa con maglia del Milan ed aggiunto sul sito web ufficiale ac Milan.com. Don't hold your breath


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Concordo, Witsel è un pacco clamoroso e sicuramente il Condor finirà per strapagarlo



Witsel è un pacco va bene, meglio pensarla così tanto non arriva. De Jong, Montolivo, Baselli, Bertolacci comporrebbero proprio un bel rombo


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Concordo, Witsel è un pacco clamoroso e sicuramente il Condor finirà per strapagarlo



No, questo no.. dai su, per favore


----------



## Devil (24 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> No, questo no.. dai su, per favore



Che vuoi dire?


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *



Qui le cose son due:
- O Galliani sta facendo l'operazione in maniera perfetta e ha detto a Di Marzio che se si fa scappare qualcosa lo fa finire a lavorare per il gossip di qualche giornale di provincia.
- O il sito di informazione Belga ha preso una gigantesca cantonata e continua a prenderci in giro da stamattina.
Comunque sky fino ad adesso c'ha preso su tutto secondo me è la seconda.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *


A prescindere dai nomi che vengono fatti sui giornali, ciò che mi auguro è che alla fine ne prendano uno buono. Witsel è sicuramente meglio di Bertolacci e Baselli, ma in giro a certe cifre si trova di meglio. Oltretutto lo Zenit non lo regala, lo venderà a peso d'oro. Ci sono diversi talenti in Olanda e Belgio, per esempio: Tielemans, Clasie, Klaassen, Wijnaldum. Mi chiedo perché non pensare a uno di questi. Anche a due di questi magari, anziché inseguire le chimere. Witsel mi sembra fuori budget decisamente, anche perché Berlusconi ha sempre speso poco per i centrocampisti puri.


----------



## Devil (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *



E ci credo, dopo l'ennesima figura di cioccolata fondente a livello globale ci mancava solo che continuassero a sbandierare tutto ai quattro venti. Speriamo comunque che Witsel non arrivi, è un giocatore sopravvalutato a dire poco


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *



Se il giocatore aveva firmato come dice il sito oggi o domani sarà ufficiale. Definire witsel pacco è scandaloso. Può non piacere , prezzo elevato ma pacco almeno sulla carta no. Sky ha pure aggiunto che lui gradisce la soluzione rossonera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *


Eh figuriamoci se non ci sono altre squadre, detto questo era ora basta sbandierare i teatrini.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Eh figuriamoci se non ci sono altre squadre, detto questo era ora basta sbandierare i teatrini.


Temo che il Milan spesso venga utilizzato solo per far uscire allo scoperto altri club. Come accaduto con Martinez e Kondogbia.


----------



## Alberto (24 Giugno 2015)

Oggi qualcuno diceva che Witsel al Milan sky bet lo dava ad 1.13, adesso lo hanno tolto dalle quote, sarà mica per la sparata del portale web belga?


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Oggi qualcuno diceva che Witsel al Milan sky bet lo dava ad 1.13, adesso lo hanno tolto dalle quote, sarà mica per la sparata del portale web belga?



In genere quando tolgono l'evento e' per eccesso do giocate o perche' e' tutto definito


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè io non ho piu parole... vediamo cosa succede ma tutto ciò è alquanto strano


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

La notizia della firma al Milan è stata comunque riportata da diversi media belgi.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> La notizia della firma al Milan è stata comunque riportata da diversi media belgi.


Quel giornaletto ha scritto chiaramente una bufala, se c'è stata la firma del contratto ci sarebbe stata anche l'ufficialità, non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di aspettare altro.
Poi hanno scritto anche che avrebbero aggiornato e non hanno aggiunto niente. Bufalona con la quale hanno semplicemente guadagnato un sacco di click e di traffico sul sito.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *


----------



## davidino (24 Giugno 2015)

Al momento sembra una notizia alquanto inventata e ingigantita da un semplice interesse.. ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi ..


----------



## Ciachi (24 Giugno 2015)

"Ci siamo" ..."è quasi fatta"..."manca poco".... Basta!! Non se ne può più e siamo solo a giugno!!! Che società di me...lma!!! Che barzelletta...neanche l Inter degli anni 90 era così ridicola!!!


----------



## Schism75 (24 Giugno 2015)

Mi sfugge dove sia la segretezza visto che é noto pure su Plutone che stiamo trattando costui.


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quel giornaletto ha scritto chiaramente una bufala, se c'è stata la firma del contratto ci sarebbe stata anche l'ufficialità, non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di aspettare altro.
> Poi hanno scritto anche che avrebbero aggiornato e non hanno aggiunto niente. Bufalona con la quale hanno semplicemente guadagnato un sacco di click e di traffico sul sito.



Se stanno lavorando sotto traccia, chissa che non si siano persi qualcosa. Ribadusco che ormai la nazione intera riporta la firma di Witsel al Milan. Non l'ho detto io, ma i siti di informazioni belgi. Detto questo, vediamo... non so proprio cosa dire


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi! Notizia degli ULTIMI MINUTI. Un altro portale belga riferisce che ormai è solo questione di ore, si attende solo l'ufficialita di Witsel al Milan. Se stanno lavorando sotto-traccia mi rimane il dubbio che le fonti italiane si siano perse qualcosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Se stanno lavorando sotto traccia, chissa che non si siano persi qualcosa. Ribadusco che ormai la nazione intera riporta la firma di Witsel al Milan. Non l'ho detto io, ma i siti di informazioni belgi. Detto questo, vediamo... non so proprio cosa dire



Ho dato un'occhiata. Quotidiani come Le Soir o La Derniere heur citano come fonte l'articolo che ha fatto la sparata. Il primo dice "secondo i nostri colleghi di Sudpresse...", mentre il secondo cita pure Sudpresse ma parla chiaramente di voci e di romour e titola "avrebbe firmato", e nell'articolo scrivono qualcosa come "se crediamo ai nostri colleghi...".
Insomma, non illudetevi. Hanno semplicemente riportato la notizia di quell'articolo, dicendo chiaramente che non c'è nessuna conferma, anzi parlando solo di "voci".
Comunque [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] se non sbaglio vive in Belgio, magari ci può chiarire meglio cosa dicono lì


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'interesse del Milan c'è ed è concreto. Ma sul giocatore ci sono anche altre squadra. Sicuramente non siamo alle fasi finali della trattativa, come raccontavano dal Belgio. Il Milan comunque ha deciso di non rendere mediatiche le trattative e lavorare sottotraccia sugli obiettivi. *



.


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Ok ma quell'articolo è di un sito belga, non l'ha fatto una persona qualunque... una fonte c'è. Non so se altri siti diano Witsel al milan o se riportino la notizia di quel portale là. Ma se lo zenit smentisce, è vero pure che le parole del padre lasciano qualche dubbio. La trattativa in ogni caso è in corso e le parti si stanno contattando, anche secondo fonti italiane. E fatalita proprio in questi momenti si dice che il milan abbia cominciato a lavorare sotto traccia..... vediamo comunque... boh non mi illudo. Semplicemente non lo so


----------



## Devil (24 Giugno 2015)

Ma voi lo vorreste davvero questo tizio al Milan? bah


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*




50 milioni. Di lire, forse...


----------



## Brain84 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



non vale oggettivamente più di 25mln ma forse manco quelli...io lo prenderei per massimo 22-23 mln


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
> In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.
> ...




è molto più credibile la versione della gazzetta... trattativa lunga.


----------



## aleslash (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



Questo è perché il condor si è esposto troppo mediaticamente, alla Juve avevano chiesto 30 milioni


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



Sì certo, la Juve ha offerto 25 milioni e ne volevano 30. Adesso ne vogliono 50. A me sembra una trattativa tutta farlocca. Anche questo non verrà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*


Ma non scherziamo proprio. Massimo la metà... Massimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



Il comunicato dello Zenit era eloquente: non abbiamo necessità di vendere, se volete comprarlo lo pagate uno sproposito. Non provate nemmeno a fare i pezzenti.


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*


follia pura


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Giugno 2015)

Se così fosse la trattativa non è lunga, è brevissima..."quando mi hanno detto il prezzo mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato" cit.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2015)

Ormai mi diverto vedendo fallire miseramente il calciomercato del Milan.


----------



## S T B (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



che se lo tengano allora. Un giocatore del genere a quel prezzo non va preso...


----------



## Jackson86 (25 Giugno 2015)

E anche questo è andato..avanti un altro


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

A Galliani stanno scoppiando praticamente tutte le carte in mano, a breve lo troveremo appeso a Casa Milan...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A Galliani stanno scoppiando praticamente tutte le carte in mano, a breve lo troveremo appeso a Casa Milan...



E ti credo...questo mi sa che ragiona ancora con le lire...


----------



## forzaplus44 (25 Giugno 2015)

A quel prezzo resti dov'è, tanto vale prendere pogba!!


----------



## ilcondompelato (25 Giugno 2015)

queste sono le conseguenze logiche delle sparate del cravattaro su quati soldi il milan dispone sul mercato.
alla juve ne chiedevano 30 ed a noi 50.
la cosa bla che non l abbiamo neanche i soldi,ma ci vantiamo lo stesso di averli
pazzesco


----------



## siioca (25 Giugno 2015)

fino ad oggi sky non sapevano dell esistenza della trattativa,ora addirittura sanno anche quanto chiede lo zenit...


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



*Quotate le notizie che commentate.*


----------



## Tahva (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*


Se quanto riferisce Sky fosse vero, ecco cosa succede a sbandierare ai quattro venti che "siamo pieni di soldi, spenderemo 150 milioni" eccetera eccetera.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



Sanno che abbiamo i soldi (o è tutta una strategia di Galliani) e sparano grosso. Mi sa che si va con un'altra estate di occasioni e milioni buttati a caso.


----------



## Dapone (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



stanno delirando ovviamente


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Giugno 2015)

ritengo Witsel piu forte e pronto di Kondogbia ma a quelle cifre e quasi un furto ma i russi sono cosi.. questa e altra tratativa troppo complessa, quasi impossibile almeno in questo momento, credo il Milan deve cambiare strategia.. chiudere prima per certi giovani a costi piu bassi (Mauri, Rabiot, Tielemans) forse cosi dopo un mese Galliani puo sembrare meno disperato ed andare tentare di chiudere per certi giocatori alla fine del mercato


----------



## Casnop (25 Giugno 2015)

È ormai chiaro che il buon Sinisa inizierà il ritiro con un gruppo di giocatori (definirlo squadra è eccessivo, considerata la mancanza di giocatori in tutti i settori del gioco, in alcuni casi al di sotto della minima soglia numerica) diverso da quello che dovrebbe avere il 2 settembre, fine del mercato estivo. Fatto grave, poco rispettoso delle prerogative del tecnico scelto dalla società agli inizi di una stagione fondamentale per il Milan, che non può contemplare l'idea di essere lontano dall'Europa per la terza stagione consecutiva. Gli affari progettati per la realizzazione entro il mese di luglio, senza chiarezza sulle vicende societarie e sul budget disponibile per il mercato, potrebbero addirittura aggravare la situazione. Affari come Witsel (ottimo giocatore, buonissima base tecnica e fisica, ma forse non adatto per il gioco dinamico e fisico che Mihajlovic pretende dalle mezzali) vanno meditati attentamente, specie considerando che il tempo che passa, con l'auspicato ampliamento dei fondi disponibili ed il contemporaneo allentamento dei prezzi di mercato, consentirebbe opzioni diverse e superiori che attualmente non sussistono. Calma, dunque, e per Sinisa pazienza e spirito di sacrificio: è arrivato in un grande club in ricostruzione, deve capire gli inevitabili passaggi se ha l'ambizione di esserne l'architetto.


----------



## davidino (25 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me è una falsa richiesta già 30 sono altamente esagerati..


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho dato un'occhiata. Quotidiani come Le Soir o La Derniere heur citano come fonte l'articolo che ha fatto la sparata. Il primo dice "secondo i nostri colleghi di Sudpresse...", mentre il secondo cita pure Sudpresse ma parla chiaramente di voci e di romour e titola "avrebbe firmato", e nell'articolo scrivono qualcosa come "se crediamo ai nostri colleghi...".
> Insomma, non illudetevi. Hanno semplicemente riportato la notizia di quell'articolo, dicendo chiaramente che non c'è nessuna conferma, anzi parlando solo di "voci".
> Comunque [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] se non sbaglio vive in Belgio, magari ci può chiarire meglio cosa dicono lì



Secondo Sud Presse le firme sono gia fatte.
Non so se posso mettere un link verso il sito in francese...

Comunque ecco il titolo :"C'EST SIGNÉ: AXEL WITSEL QUITTE LE ZENIT SAINT-PÉTERSBOURG ET REJOINT LE MILAN AC!"

Dicono che abbia firmato mercoledi.
Il problema e che lo Zenith ha poi detto che non e vero...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Giugno 2015)

Spero sia vero non tanto per il giocatore in sè, ma perchè se i fenomeni di Sky vengono battuti da un'emittente sconosciuta sarebbe una cosa molto divertente, oltre che confermare che di mercato non sanno praticamente nulla, se non dare le notizie quando tutto è fatto.


----------



## davidino (25 Giugno 2015)

Secondo tuttosport Witsel avrebbe altre preferenze e abbiamo incassato un altro no...


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore un portale belga, sudinfo.be, ha riportato la notizia secondo la quale Alex *Witsel*, centrocampista belga dello *Zenit*, avrebbe firmato per il *Milan*.
> In realtà la notizia, da fonti francesi, pare falsa.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che una trattativa sembra esserci ma che sarà lunga. Intanto, lo Zenit *smentisce *dicendo che non è pervenuta alcuna offerta e che chi vuole il giocatore dovrà pagarlo bene.
> ...



Perché solo le nostre sono trattative lunghe? Che poi, cosa si intende per ''lunghe''? Perché se si tratta di centinaia di rinvii, rimandi e scuse assurde per non chiudere, allora non la seguirò neanche. Chissenefrega.


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2015)

Dico la verita non e che mi entusiasma molto.

Sul wikipedia francese lo hanno gia messo al milan 

Molti parlano di Axel come una mezzala ma gioca molto piu spesso da regista centrale davanti alla difesa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*



*Pedullà: Witzel ha deciso da tempo di lasciare lo Zenit, il giocatore piaceva alla Juventus e ha mercato in Premier League, il Milan fa pressing il costo si aggirà attorno ai 30 milioni.*


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riporta TuttoSport Witsel non gradirebbe la destinazione Milan ed avrebbe fatto sapere sia ai suoi agenti che allo Zenit di sognare esclusivamente la Juventus in Italia, o altre destinazioni in Premier League. Si va verso l'ennesimo rifiuto.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Perché solo le nostre sono trattative lunghe?* Che poi, cosa si intende per ''lunghe''? Perché se si tratta di centinaia di rinvii, rimandi e scuse assurde per non chiudere, allora non la seguirò neanche. Chissenefrega.



Questo infatti è un quesito che non si riesce a rispondere...pare una barzelletta perfino..e solo noi veniamo snobbati in modo così clamoroso..mentre tipo all'inter pare vogliano andare tutti (Yayà aveva detto si subito, Kondo, Salah..)..


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Giugno 2015)

Solo noi, nel mondo, facciamo trattative lunghe. Le altre squadre arrivano, offrono cash, prendono il giocatore e salutano tutti. La juve con mandzukic, inter con kondogbia, atletico con jackson. Noi no, noi imbastiamo queste sorta di trattative che si protraggono nel tempo all'inverosimile. E poi alla fine torniamo a casa con nulla di fatto, costava troppo, altri offrivano di più, c'erano i documenti ma ehhh.....e tutti via all'inaugurazione di giannino.


----------



## Giangy (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta TuttoSport Witsel non gradirebbe la destinazione Milan ed avrebbe fatto sapere sia ai suoi agenti che allo Zenit di sognare esclusivamente la Juventus in Italia, o altre destinazioni in Premier League. Si va verso l'ennesimo rifiuto.*


Siamo la barzelletta d'Italia, e d'Europa, nessuno vuole più venire qui


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Siamo la barzelletta d'Italia, e d'Europa, nessuno vuole più venire qui



Tuttosport che parla di "sogna la Juventus" è attendibile come Berlusconi iscritto al PD.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Sempre più sfiduciato da questo mercato...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Una domanda: ma per 50 milioni di euro il Dortmund non te lo cede Gundogan? Per quelle cifre lasciamolo perdere 'sto Witsel.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta TuttoSport Witsel non gradirebbe la destinazione Milan ed avrebbe fatto sapere sia ai suoi agenti che allo Zenit di sognare esclusivamente la Juventus in Italia, o altre destinazioni in Premier League. Si va verso l'ennesimo rifiuto.*



Giusto così. Non hanno ancora capito che servono giovani ambiziosi ma quelli vanno scoperti e non abbiamo persone competenti per farlo. Ma soprattutto non si può arrivare agli ultimi giorni di mercato per fare gli "affari", siamo una squadra da ricostruire e prima lo si fa ad organico pieno meglio è. 
I calciatori ambiziosi ci snobbano giustamente e i mediocri si fanno strapagare. 

Rimane sempre la remota possibilità (ma la più plausibile) che invece i soldi non ci siano e questo sia solo l'ennesimo teatrino.


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Giusto così. Non hanno ancora capito che servono giovani ambiziosi ma quelli vanno scoperti e non abbiamo persone competenti per farlo. Ma soprattutto non si può arrivare agli ultimi giorni di mercato per fare gli "affari", siamo una squadra da ricostruire e prima lo si fa ad organico pieno meglio è.
> I calciatori ambiziosi ci snobbano giustamente e i mediocri si fanno strapagare.
> 
> Rimane sempre la remota possibilità (ma la più plausibile) che invece i soldi non ci siano e questo sia solo l'ennesimo teatrino.



Anche io penso che fino a quando non chiudono (e speriamo che chiudano), con Bee, non possano investire. Detto questo, la cosa allarmante, è che non chiudono neanche con Mauri gratis, e Baselli pochi milioni di euro, come figure di contorno ovviamente. Questo vuol dire che hanno proprio le idee confuse ai massimi livelli, dopo sabato non sanno più che pesci pigliare....


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: ma per 50 milioni di euro il Dortmund non te lo cede Gundogan? Per quelle cifre lasciamolo perdere 'sto Witsel.



Premesso che Tuttosport è carta straccia, ma se non è convinto Witsel o Kondogbia come può esserlo Gundogan ? E penso che ci saranno già altre squadre sopra, comunque con 50 lo cedono di certo.


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Premesso che Tuttosport è carta straccia, ma se non è convinto Witsel o Kondogbia come può esserlo Gundogan ? E penso che ci saranno già altre squadre sopra, comunque con 50 lo cedono di certo.



Stamattina leggevo da qualche parte che ha rifiutato il PSG, credo aspetti il Barca, penso ci sono piu' possibilità di vincere lo scudetto che di vedere questo con noi l'anno prossimo....


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta TuttoSport Witsel non gradirebbe la destinazione Milan ed avrebbe fatto sapere sia ai suoi agenti che allo Zenit di sognare esclusivamente la Juventus in Italia, o altre destinazioni in Premier League. Si va verso l'ennesimo rifiuto.*



Immagino abbia detto proprio così al suo agente: "SOGNO la juve"
No ma non sono di parte a Tuttosport  notizia di fondamento pari a 0 dai...


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Immagino abbia detto proprio così al suo agente: "SOGNO la juve"
> No ma non sono di parte a Tuttosport  notizia di fondamento pari a 0 dai...



No no è vero come era vero che qualche anno fa erano ad un passo da MEssi.... Adesso c'e' la gara a prenderci in giro, sentivo ieri che qualche giorno fa a Sky hanno rilanciato l'indiscrezione di Higuain, e poi nel fuori onda si sono messi a ridere, come per dire ma figurati se prendono Higuain....


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2015)

Ahaha mi viene da ridere, hanno sfasciato il Milan in pochi anni e si pensavano di avere ancora credibilità nelle trattative con club esteri.
Ma pensano che gli altri non abbiano visto cosa è successo in questi anni? la gestione di certe trattative da galera quasi, la gestione della squadra ancora peggio, il presidente che un giorno deve andare in galera e l'altro "attaccareeee, attaccareeeeee".
Boh.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta TuttoSport Witsel non gradirebbe la destinazione Milan ed avrebbe fatto sapere sia ai suoi agenti che allo Zenit di sognare esclusivamente la Juventus in Italia, o altre destinazioni in Premier League. Si va verso l'ennesimo rifiuto.*



Juve-Messi: Sogno possibile


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Immagino abbia detto proprio così al suo agente: "SOGNO la juve"
> No ma non sono di parte a Tuttosport  notizia di fondamento pari a 0 dai...



Sì ormai va così, avrà detto: Sogno la Juve ma non direi di no all'Inter.


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ormai va così, avrà detto: Sogno la Juve ma non direi di no all'Inter.



E mi telefona Mancini è fatta.....


----------



## Nicco (25 Giugno 2015)

Sparare così alto ha solo una ragione, incedibile a meno che non lo paghiate oro, manco fosse Kakà.
Tenetevelo stretto.

Ma poi un giocatore che rifiuta il Milan anche se senza coppe e gioca in RUSSIA, come cappero ragiona?


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2015)

a quelle cifre se lo possono tenere molto stretto, comunque tuttosporc pur di infangarci inventerebbe qualsiasi titolo, secondo me non è lui a non voler venire ma lo zenit a volerlo cedere a chi offre di più


----------



## tapiro1 (25 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe forse il caso di non dare retta a tutti....ieri lo davano in arrivo a Milano per le firme....


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: lo Zenit ha chiesto al Milan 50 milioni di euro per Witsel. E' la prima richiesta. A queste condizioni, ovviamente, l'affare non andrà mai in porto. Ma il giocatore interessa ai rossoneri. Ciò che è certo è che siamo lontani dalla chiusura.*









50 mln per sta lumaca, ma scherziamo ? se lo tenessero. 
e se pure lui ci schifa, rimanga a marcire in russia.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2015)

tapiro1 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe forse il caso di non dare retta a tutti....ieri lo davano in arrivo a Milano per le firme....



Tanto c'è tempo, ora che inizia il ritiro manca ancora un bel pò è..ben una settimana


----------



## medjai (25 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia con 50 millioni prendi Gundogan e Clasie e quasi anche Wijnaldum...


----------



## J&B (25 Giugno 2015)

Con 50 milioni ci facciamo l'intero mercato con giovani italiani.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Witsel piace a tantissime squadre, Valencia in primis, ma non è così scontato che vada via dallo Zenit. Il giocatore piace molto al Milan ma siamo ancora all'inizio della trattativa.*


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Mamma mia con 50 millioni prendi Gundogan e Clasie e quasi anche Wijnaldum...



Gundogan dovete smettere di nominarlo, scordatevelo ha rifiutato 12 MILIONI netti all'anno dal PSG. Va al Barcellona probabilmente.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Witsel piace a tantissime squadre, Valencia in primis, ma non è così scontato che vada via dallo Zenit. Il giocatore piace molto al Milan ma siamo ancora all'inizio della trattativa.*



Giusto per dovere di cronaca, ma è palesemente una notizia inventata:

Il giornale di belga che lanciò la notizia ha scritto che Witsel ha firmato ieri un contratto con il Milan che gli assicurerà un ingaggio superiore a quello che aveva allo Zenit. Il Milan avrebbe battuto la concorrenza di Juve e Chelsea e ha pagato allo Zenit 30 milioni di euro.







Un commento di un lettore: perchè vi ostinate a dare questa notizia se lo Zenit ha negato? State scrivendo una bufala a tutto il mondo o cosa?


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Giugno 2015)

Casualmente si scatenano aste internazionali su ogni presunto obiettivo del Milan.

Non è normale...


----------



## Jaqen (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giusto per dovere di cronaca, ma è palesemente una notizia inventata:
> 
> Il giornale di belga che lanciò la notizia ha scritto che Witsel ha firmato ieri un contratto con il Milan che gli assicurerà un ingaggio superiore a quello che aveva allo Zenit. Il Milan avrebbe battuto la concorrenza di Juve e Chelsea e ha pagato allo Zenit 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Io ne sarei abbastanza contento


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Witsel piace a tantissime squadre, Valencia in primis, ma non è così scontato che vada via dallo Zenit. Il giocatore piace molto al Milan ma siamo ancora all'inizio della trattativa.*



Rimarcano sempre che siamo ad inizio trattativa. Se chiudiamo a breve vuol dire che Di Marzio è il manichino di Galliani.


----------



## medjai (25 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo sudninfo.be Alex Witsel andrà al Milan per 30 millioni. Presto sarà presentato*


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudninfo.be Alex Witsel andrà al Milan per 30 millioni. Presto sarà presentato*



Se avessimo seriamente 150mln da spendere, Witsel a 30 mi potrebbe anche andare bene. Se fossero seriamente 75mln, allora la cosa sarebbe preoccupante


----------



## Andre96 (25 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudninfo.be Alex Witsel andrà al Milan per 30 millioni. Presto sarà presentato*



Però mi sembra strana quest'insistenza...di solito le sparano,sparano nomi,ad esagerare la la firma (come fatto da questo sito ieri) ma questi continuano. Se è un sito seguito in Belgio,si giocano la reputazione...a meno che non sia tipo Sportmediaset che nemmeno i più creduloni utilizzano come fonte di riferimento credibile


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo seriamente 150mln da spendere, Witsel a 30 mi potrebbe anche andare bene. Se fossero seriamente 75mln, allora la cosa sarebbe preoccupante



L'Inter sta facendo un super mercato. Devono cominciare a rispondere alla grande sul mercato. Witsel DEVE essere il primo di una lunga lista di buoni giocatori.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudninfo.be Alex Witsel andrà al Milan per 30 millioni. Presto sarà presentato*



Non capisco perchè insistere con questa notizia.
Ormai il boom di Click l'hanno ottenuto, adesso rischiano di perdere ogni credibilità se ce l'avevano


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*


----------



## Memories of the Time (25 Giugno 2015)

Non si sa più in cosa sperare. Che arrivino giocatori discreti strapagati o che non arrivino con il rischio di sperare che arrivi Bertolacci


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giusto per dovere di cronaca, ma è palesemente una notizia inventata:
> 
> Il giornale di belga che lanciò la notizia ha scritto che Witsel ha firmato ieri un contratto con il Milan che gli assicurerà un ingaggio superiore a quello che aveva allo Zenit. Il Milan avrebbe battuto la concorrenza di Juve e Chelsea e ha pagato allo Zenit 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Strana questa insistenza e strane le parole del padre..avevano detto che avrebbero dato ulteriori informazioni e le hanno date..non ci resta che sperare..come al solito..


----------



## Andre96 (25 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Non si sa più in cosa sperare. Che arrivino giocatori discreti strapagati o che non arrivino con il rischio di sperare che arrivi Bertolacci



Pagare Witsel 30 o Bertolacci 15 cambia qualcosa? Strapagati entrambi...


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Pagare Witsel 30 o Bertolacci 15 cambia qualcosa? Strapagati entrambi...


Witsel a 30 é pure poco se Kondogbia vale 40.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Pagare Witsel 30 o Bertolacci 15 cambia qualcosa? Strapagati entrambi...


Vero ma almeno il primo potenzialmente potrebbe ancora rivelarsi un signor giocatore, mentre il secondo io non lo trovo scarso ma comunque costa troppo.


----------



## Marco T. (25 Giugno 2015)

per me Witsel e molto piu forte di Kondo


----------



## J&B (25 Giugno 2015)

attorno a Witsel è possibile costruire una squadra perchè è giocatore di tecnica e personalità.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (25 Giugno 2015)

secondo voi è meno forte di Kondo oppure siamo li' come livello?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

ma ragazzi boh ..continuo a non spiegarmi il perché qui si schifi Vin Witsel .. abbia POLI E DORMOVIVO


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> secondo voi è meno forte di Kondo oppure siamo li' come livello?



giocatori diversi, comunque ritengo witsel al momento nettamente più forte e completo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*



.


----------



## Biss (25 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> secondo voi è meno forte di Kondo oppure siamo li' come livello?



Li ho visti giocare entrambi poco, in tutta onesta, Kondo mi ispira maggiormente...Questo non vuol dire che é più forte perché sono abbastanza diversi quindi paragonarli non mi viene facile.

Io li descriverei così:

Kondo: Atleticamente prorompente, molto dinamico, polmoni d'acciaio, discreta tecnica ma "scarsa" capacità di creare gioco. Il suo pregio é quello di pressare a più non posso per recuperare palloni e ripartire

Wistel: Atleticamente prorompente, poco dinamico, ottima tecnica (non intendo fantasia) e buona capacità di creare gioco e far girar la palla, il suo pregio é quello che per fregargli il pallone devi buttarlo giù sennò lui non molla.

Il primo a 40 mln é un furto, se prendiamo il secondo per MASSIMO 30 mln ci può stare..


----------



## Biss (25 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> giocatori diversi, comunque ritengo witsel al momento nettamente più forte e completo.



Nettamente no però sul fatto che Wistel sia più completo concordo....Kondo ha dalla sua l'età e la possibilità di migliorarsi utleriormente, Wistel ad oggi ha già raggiunto la sua maturazione calcistica


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Li ho visti giocare entrambi poco, in tutta onesta, Kondo mi ispira maggiormente...Questo non vuol dire che é più forte perché sono abbastanza diversi quindi paragonarli non mi viene facile.
> 
> Io li descriverei così:
> 
> ...



Sarebbe perfetto prendere Witsel ed Imbula..


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Li ho visti giocare entrambi poco, in tutta onesta, Kondo mi ispira maggiormente...Questo non vuol dire che é più forte perché sono abbastanza diversi quindi paragonarli non mi viene facile.
> 
> Io li descriverei così:
> 
> ...


Semplicemente perfetto. Come non quotare. La cosa che impressiona di witsel é che non perde mai palla o gli fai fallo o va via di fisico oppure protegge la palla e la scarica con calma.


----------



## J&B (25 Giugno 2015)

Kondo è un giocatore essenzialmente muscolare,Witser è un regista tutta tecnica, anche se nella bagarre si fa rispettare.

Magari avrebbero costituito una coppia perfetta.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Nettamente no però sul fatto che Wistel sia più completo concordo....Kondo ha dalla sua l'età e la possibilità di migliorarsi utleriormente, Wistel ad oggi ha già raggiunto la sua maturazione calcistica



al momento per me witsel è di un'altra categoria rispetto a kondogbia. Cmq il belga ha 26 anni. Può ancora migliorare ed esplodere definitivamente. A differenza di kondogbia, lui ha tecnica, e quindi se migliora dal punto di vista della dinamicità, può diventare fortissimo imho.


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> al momento per me witsel è di un'altra categoria rispetto a kondogbia. Cmq il belga ha 26 anni. Può ancora migliorare ed esplodere definitivamente. A differenza di kondogbia, lui ha tecnica, e quindi se migliora dal punto di vista della dinamicità, può diventare fortissimo imho.



Senza offesa e non ce l'ho con te, per carita, ma fateci caso, ieri sembrava che dovesse firmare in serata, e leggevo commenti da paura, il piu' gentile era che era un Montolivo piu' lento, adesso che è molto ma molto lontano, sento che è un mezzo fenomeno.
Ma è normale credo...


----------



## Dapone (25 Giugno 2015)

gli vedo (dai video) ottima protezione di palla, buona tecnica e velocità di pensiero.

sulla velocità di corsa non saprei esprimermi. ma faccio due considerazioni:
1) nel ruolo che dovrebbe occupare non serve per forza Bolt.
2) in quel ruolo abbiamo un certo, dormolivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

andreas89 ha scritto:


> *secondo sportmediaset il milan avrebbe presentato allo zenit per witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*



*quotate*


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*



CIfra giusta per i tempi attuali.


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> CIfra giusta per i tempi attuali.



Peccato che un dirigente ha appena detto che non sono arrivate offerte, e che nel caso servirebbe tantissimi soldi per portarlo via. Lo zenit è una bottega carissima, ho l'impressione che se non cacciamo 40 milioni non lo portiamo a casa. E cacciare 40 milioni mi pare da pazzi anche se qualcuno dovremo pur prendere orca miseria...


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Peccato che un dirigente ha appena detto che non sono arrivate offerte, e che nel caso servirebbe tantissimi soldi per portarlo via. Lo zenit è una bottega carissima, ho l'impressione che se non cacciamo 40 milioni non lo portiamo a casa. E cacciare 40 milioni mi pare da pazzi anche se qualcuno dovremo pur prendere orca miseria...


Ho detto che sarebbe giusta se ce lo vogliono dare. A mio parere intorno ai 30 si chiude tranquillamente. Le parole dello Zenit o di chi per sia possono tanto essere di circostanza che non. Ovviamente non è chiusa la trattativa come in Belgio sostengono.


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ho detto che sarebbe giusta se ce lo vogliono dare. A mio parere intorno ai 30 si chiude tranquillamente. Le parole dello Zenit o di chi per sia possono tanto essere di circostanza che non. Ovviamente non è chiusa la trattativa come in Belgio sostengono.



Anche secondo me 27 piu un paio di bonus al limite sarebbe corretta come cifra, con 3 milioni magari più bonus (se arriviamo in chanpions 500 mila in più), al giocatore, ma questi non scherzano, non hanno nessuna necessità di vendere e non credo che il giocatore si possa mettere di traverso....


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me 27 piu un paio di bonus al limite sarebbe corretta come cifra, con 3 milioni magari più bonus (se arriviamo in chanpions 500 mila in più), al giocatore, ma questi non scherzano, non hanno nessuna necessità di vendere e non credo che il giocatore si possa mettere di traverso....


Eh ce ne faremo una ragione anche per lui. Fatto sta che se arrivi al raduno senza nessuno la situazione si fa complicata.


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> secondo voi è meno forte di Kondo oppure siamo li' come livello?



Per come la vedo io, Witsel è molto più tecnico di Kondocoso però ha meno fisico. Kondo è un Vieira, Witsel è più regista secondo me


----------



## davidino (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> CIfra giusta per i tempi attuali.


A quanto pare bisogna convincere lo Zenit ad abbassare le richieste , è comunque una società difficile con cui trattare...


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Eh ce ne faremo una ragione anche per lui. Fatto sta che se arrivi al raduno senza nessuno la situazione si fa complicata.



Francamente se al raduno arriviamo così, o rimandano il raduno, o Galliani non si presenta.... Mica se la possono prendere con Barbara giusto??? Mamma già me lo vedo al raduno Silviuccio che annuncia che Bee è sparito e riparte il progetto ItalMilan... DIo che incubo....


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Eh ce ne faremo una ragione anche per lui. Fatto sta che se arrivi al raduno senza nessuno la situazione si fa complicata.



Mi spiegate questo Witsel cosa avrebbe fatto per valere 30 milioni? la verità è che non hanno idea di cosa fare e comprano a caso. Questo si rivelerà il bidone d'oro dell'annata 2015\2016. Segnatevelo.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate questo Witsel cosa avrebbe fatto per valere 30 milioni? la verità è che non hanno idea di cosa fare e comprano a caso. Questo si rivelerà il bidone d'oro dell'annata 2015\2016. Segnatevelo.


Lo stesso che ha fatto Kondo per valerne 40, Dybala 40 ecc. I prezzi ormai non sono più da tenere in considerazione vanno oltre la normale immaginazione.


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso che ha fatto Kondo per valerne 40, Dybala 40 ecc. I prezzi ormai non sono più da tenere in considerazione vanno oltre la normale immaginazione.



Con l'unica differenza che Kondogbia ha 22 anni ed è uno dei giovani talenti della nuova nazionale francese e questo brocco all'età di Kondo ha deciso di andare a giocare in Russia (quindi immaginati la professionalità) e neanche lì è mai risultato decisivo. Negli ultimi anni lo hanno accostato a 2000 top club ma nessuno lo ha mai preso in considerazione, secondo voi perché? va a finire che si rivela il nuovo Felipe Melo


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Con l'unica differenza che Kondogbia ha 22 anni ed è uno dei giovani talenti della nuova nazionale francese e questo brocco all'età di Kondo ha deciso di andare a giocare in Russia (quindi immaginati la professionalità) e neanche lì è mai risultato decisivo. Negli ultimi anni lo hanno accostato a 2000 top club ma nessuno lo ha mai preso in considerazione, secondo voi perché? va a finire che si rivela il nuovo Felipe Melo


Kondo allo stato attuale è venuto alla ribalta negli ultimi 6 mesi, è fortemente pompato dai media, prima era una pippa di cui nessuno parlava. Witsel come ho gia detto in precedenza potenzialmente potrebbe essere un signor giocatore e sicuramente ci è più utile di kondo che a livello tecnico è inutile. Kondo più un regista sarebbe stata la mossa ideale ma noi ormai siamo il Milan dei ciarlatani quindi..


----------



## Biss (25 Giugno 2015)

Come già altri han detto Wistel lo vedrei bene in coppia con Imbula (versione poco mediatica di Kondo) o con un Allan (nome purtroppo mai circolato in orbita Milan)..così forse uno compenserebbe l'altro


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Kondo allo stato attuale è venuto alla ribalta negli ultimi 6 mesi, è fortemente pompato dai media, prima era una pippa di cui nessuno parlava. Witsel come ho gia detto in precedenza potenzialmente potrebbe essere un signor giocatore e sicuramente ci è più utile di kondo che a livello tecnico è inutile. Kondo più un regista sarebbe stata la mossa ideale ma noi ormai siamo il Milan dei ciarlatani quindi..



A noi servirebbero giocatori di qualità come Verratti, Gundogan, Modric, Clasie ecc ecc, non questo brocco che sa solo tirare forte. È la versione belga di Montolivo!


----------



## Il Genio (25 Giugno 2015)

Io sono un ottimista per natura, ma quest'anno proprio non ce la faccio.

Vado addirittura contro la mia natura e non rinnovo l'abbonamento


----------



## Il Genio (25 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Con l'unica differenza che Kondogbia ha 22 anni ed è uno dei giovani talenti della nuova nazionale francese e questo brocco all'età di Kondo ha deciso di andare a giocare in Russia (quindi immaginati la professionalità) e neanche lì è mai risultato decisivo. Negli ultimi anni lo hanno accostato a 2000 top club ma nessuno lo ha mai preso in considerazione, secondo voi perché? va a finire che si rivela il nuovo Felipe Melo



D'accordo con te ma non sul fatto della Russia.
Quello russo è un campionato difficilissimo per ambientamento, ricordiamo vero il signor T.Silva che figuraccia ha fatto in Russia?
A quella stregua avremmo dovuto schifarlo eppure...


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> A noi servirebbero giocatori di qualità come Verratti, Gundogan, Modric, Clasie ecc ecc, non questo brocco che sa solo tirare forte. È la versione belga di Montolivo!



Che nomini a fare quei soggetti inarrivabili? io ho gia detto in altro post che ripartirei da giovani dei campionati stranieri e da giocatori del nostro campionato ma che non sono affermatissimi. Se hai soldi porti glik, darmian, clasie, allan, Imbula (ormai è dell'inter) ecc. Solo in attacco puntei sul vecchio Ibra. Poi negli anni prossimi questi giocatori appena detti dovrebbero essere affiancati da giocatori più affermati sempre se si arriva In CL. Comunque sono sogni..


----------



## zlatan (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io sono un ottimista per natura, ma quest'anno proprio non ce la faccio.
> 
> Vado addirittura contro la mia natura e non rinnovo l'abbonamento



C'e' qualcuno che farà l'abbonamento???


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*



questa sembra davvero una mossa alla condor:
giocatore mediocre e non di prospettiva pagato come un top player giovane emergente...
ma è così difficile trovare un DS che conosca qualche nome nuovo? sto witsel gira da anni e non ha mai stupito, persino fellaini gli da le piste


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> C'e' qualcuno che farà l'abbonamento???



Fidati che anche quest'anno 20.000 folli che corrono allo stadio li troveranno, purtroppo


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> questa sembra davvero una mossa alla condor:
> giocatore mediocre e non di prospettiva pagato come un top player giovane emergente...
> ma è così difficile trovare un DS che conosca qualche nome nuovo? sto witsel gira da anni e non ha mai stupito, persino fellaini gli da le piste



Oh, finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te ma non sul fatto della Russia.
> Quello russo è un campionato difficilissimo per ambientamento, ricordiamo vero il signor T.Silva che figuraccia ha fatto in Russia?
> A quella stregua avremmo dovuto schifarlo eppure...



In Russia Honda era un fenomeno da 25 milioni............vedi tu


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Che nomini a fare quei soggetti inarrivabili? io ho gia detto in altro post che ripartirei da giovani dei campionati stranieri e da giocatori del nostro campionato ma che non sono affermatissimi. Se hai soldi porti glik, darmian, clasie, allan, Imbula (ormai è dell'inter) ecc. Solo in attacco puntei sul vecchio Ibra. Poi negli anni prossimi questi giocatori appena detti dovrebbero essere affiancati da giocatori più affermati sempre se si arriva In CL. Comunque sono sogni..



Bah, io a questo punto non comprerei nessuno. Tanto con gente come Witsel e Bacca non arrivi nemmeno terzo, figurarsi vincere qualcosa. Se davvero ci sono i soldi tanto vale darli in beneficenza, almeno servirebbero a qualcosa di concreto. Lasciarli gestire a Galliani è come buttarli nel cesso e tirare la catena


----------



## Litte2307 (25 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi per favore, la notizia che circola in Belgio è stata riportata da un giornale, ed anche quello avrà le sue fonti. Non possiamo dire che si siano inventati una notizia del genere di sana pianta, poi non so se sia vera o meno ma ci sarebbe comunque da tenerla in considerazione, specialmente se insistono. Lo stesso Sky riferisce come il Milan stia lavorando ora sotto-traccia, può essere che lo Zenit per alcune possibili sfaccettature della trattativa ritenga sia corretto non rivelare niente, se ha davvero negato la trattativa. Poi ovviamente non lo so... chissà. Ma per un giornale del genere che continui ad insistere con questa firma del giocatore, notizia che poi sta venendo riportata in tutti i mezzi di informazione in Belgio, sarebbe clamoroso se poi Witsel finisse un'altra squadra


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Bah, io a questo punto non comprerei nessuno. Tanto con gente come Witsel e Bacca non arrivi nemmeno terzo, figurarsi vincere qualcosa. Se davvero ci sono i soldi tanto vale darli in beneficenza, almeno servirebbero a qualcosa di concreto. Lasciarli gestire a Galliani è come buttarli nel cesso e tirare la catena



Eh dillo al presidente..che poi personalmente a me Galliani starebbe pure bene ma i giocatori facciamoli scegliere a qualcuno che ne capisce,,cmq non voglio andare off topic chiedo scusa.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*







zlatan ha scritto:


> Senza offesa e non ce l'ho con te, per carita, ma fateci caso, ieri sembrava che dovesse firmare in serata, e leggevo commenti da paura, il piu' gentile era che era un Montolivo piu' lento, adesso che è molto ma molto lontano, sento che è un mezzo fenomeno.
> Ma è normale credo...



tranquillo  comunque io ho sempre detto che mi piace, fin dall'inizio che sembrava vicino. E continuo a ribadirlo, nel nostro centrocampo uno come lui è oro. Certo se poi vogliamo i gundogan, verratti o modric sono d'accordo, ma siccome non vengono dobbiamo puntare per forza su questa tipologia di giocatori. Oppure come avevo detto tempo fa, io avrei preso solo giovani di grande prospettiva, tielemans, clasie, xhaka ecc ibra in attacco e un laporte o hummels in difesa.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per favore, la notizia che circola in Belgio è stata riportata da un giornale, ed anche quello avrà le sue fonti. Non possiamo dire che si siano inventati una notizia del genere di sana pianta, poi non so se sia vera o meno ma ci sarebbe comunque da tenerla in considerazione, specialmente se insistono. Lo stesso Sky riferisce come il Milan stia lavorando ora sotto-traccia, può essere che lo Zenit per alcune possibili sfaccettature della trattativa ritenga sia corretto non rivelare niente, se ha davvero negato la trattativa. Poi ovviamente non lo so... chissà. Ma per un giornale del genere che continui ad insistere con questa firma del giocatore, notizia che poi sta venendo riportata in tutti i mezzi di informazione in Belgio, sarebbe clamoroso se poi Witsel finisse un'altra squadra



La notizia è stata riportata sul forum per semplice dovere di cronaca, ma non ha ricevuto alcuna conferma né in patria (dove semplicemente rilanciano la notizia senza confermarla) né soprattutto qui. Se c'è stata una firma significa che l'affare è ufficiale, ma la società non ha comunicato niente. Anche i diretti interessati, Zenit e il padre del giocatore, hanno smentito o detto che non c'è alcuna ufficialità.
Restiamo sulle ultime notizie e non rilanciamo/alimentiamo bufale, per cortesia.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*


----------



## Konrad (25 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tranquillo  comunque io ho sempre detto che mi piace, fin dall'inizio che sembrava vicino. E continuo a ribadirlo, nel nostro centrocampo uno come lui è oro. Certo se poi vogliamo i gundogan, verratti o modric sono d'accordo, ma siccome non vengono dobbiamo puntare per forza su questa tipologia di giocatori. Oppure come avevo detto tempo fa, io avrei preso solo giovani di grande prospettiva, tielemans, clasie, xhaka ecc ibra in attacco e un laporte o hummels in difesa.



Beh Clasie potrebbe diventare proprio un gran bel giocatorino! Laporte sarebbe un segnale forte (ma è davvero caro). Certo che passare da cimitero degli elefanti a squadra fresca e giovane (con un allenatore con i maroni) non sarebbe per nulla male.
La domanda che mi pongo è: visto che la gioventù può essere anche un'arma a doppio taglio, San Siro sarebbe pronta a un altro anno fallimentare?


----------



## Mithos3 (25 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Beh Clasie potrebbe diventare proprio un gran bel giocatorino! Laporte sarebbe un segnale forte (ma è davvero caro). Certo che passare da cimitero degli elefanti a squadra fresca e giovane (con un allenatore con i maroni) non sarebbe per nulla male.
> La domanda che mi pongo è: visto che la gioventù può essere anche un'arma a doppio taglio, San Siro sarebbe pronta a un altro anno fallimentare?



Non lo so , ma credo che la maggioranza dei tifosi apprezzerebbe una squadra fatta da giovani talentuosi motivati che finalmente giochino con un idea ben precisa di calcio sotto la guida di un allenatore dal polso di ferro.


----------



## Konrad (25 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Non lo so , ma credo che la maggioranza dei tifosi apprezzerebbe una squadra fatta da giovani talentuosi motivati che finalmente giochino con un idea ben precisa di calcio sotto la guida di un allenatore dal polso di ferro.



E sia mai che nell'operazione si rottami anche qualche "buon" dirigente.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Non lo so , ma credo che la maggioranza dei tifosi apprezzerebbe una squadra fatta da giovani talentuosi motivati che finalmente giochino con un idea ben precisa di calcio sotto la guida di un allenatore dal polso di ferro.



Tutta la vita.

Che sfondino oppure no, vuoi mettere una rosa con J.Mauri, Rabiot, Maksimovic, Romagnoli, Baselli, Pjaca, i De Sciglio, Suso ed El Shaarawy che vecchi non sono, qualcuno della primavera.
Ci aggiungi Ibra ed eventualmente un colpaccio tra difesa e centrocampo e personalmente rinnoverei all'istante e punteremmo senza patemi al terzo posto


----------



## Memories of the Time (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita.
> 
> Che sfondino oppure no, vuoi mettere una rosa con J.Mauri, Rabiot, Maksimovic, Romagnoli, Baselli, Pjaca, i De Sciglio, Suso ed El Shaarawy che vecchi non sono, qualcuno della primavera.
> Ci aggiungi Ibra ed eventualmente un colpaccio tra difesa e centrocampo e personalmente rinnoverei all'istante e punteremmo senza patemi al terzo posto



Esattamente.
Non capiterà mai quindi


----------



## Mithos3 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita.
> 
> Che sfondino oppure no, vuoi mettere una rosa con J.Mauri, Rabiot, Maksimovic, Romagnoli, Baselli, Pjaca, i De Sciglio, Suso ed El Shaarawy che vecchi non sono, qualcuno della primavera.
> Ci aggiungi Ibra ed eventualmente un colpaccio tra difesa e centrocampo e personalmente rinnoverei all'istante e punteremmo senza patemi al terzo posto



Esatto e aggiungo io che,se anche non riuscissimo per qualche assurda ragione con quegli elementi ad entrare in champions mi basterebbe vedere ritornare il Milan a giocare a calcio e sarei ottimista cmq per il futuro perchè vedrei che una base da cui ripartire comunque c'è già.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (25 Giugno 2015)

Chi avrá il coraggio di andare allo stadio gli faccio i miei complimenti......mamma mia che roba brutta


----------



## Memories of the Time (25 Giugno 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Chi avrá il coraggio di andare allo stadio gli faccio i miei complimenti......mamma mia che roba brutta



Boh altro che coraggio, io la chiamerei omertà


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*



Quindi una ventina di milioni di differrenza fra domanda e offerta.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> questa sembra davvero una mossa alla condor:
> giocatore mediocre e non di prospettiva pagato come un top player giovane emergente...
> ma è così difficile trovare un DS che conosca qualche nome nuovo? sto witsel gira da anni e non ha mai stupito, persino fellaini gli da le piste



Gli da talmente le piste che in nazionale o giocano insieme o gioca Witsel.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Giugno 2015)

Sono l'unico a cominciare a pensare che i soldi non ci siano ?
Oppure che ancora non sono arrivati e sia J.Martinez che Kondogobia non siano arrivati perché il Milan li avrebbe pagati non appena fossero arrivati i soldi ? Perché questa situazione a me pare davvero fuori dal comune.


----------



## Sheva82 (25 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a cominciare a pensare che i soldi non ci siano ?
> Oppure che ancora non sono arrivati e sia J.Martinez che Kondogobia non siano arrivati perché il Milan li avrebbe pagati non appena fossero arrivati i soldi ? Perché questa situazione a me pare davvero fuori dal comune.



La situazione è molto complicata, i soldi ci sono ma attualmente, fino a quando Bee non acquista effettivamente le sue quote, rimangono solamente virtuali. Berlusconi non vuole anticipare questa somma fino a quando non avrà la certezza del versamento quindi effettivamente al momento possiamo solamente bloccare i giocatori perchè non siamo nelle condizioni di pagare determinate cifre


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a cominciare a pensare che i soldi non ci siano ?
> Oppure che ancora non sono arrivati e sia J.Martinez che Kondogobia non siano arrivati perché il Milan li avrebbe pagati non appena fossero arrivati i soldi ? Perché questa situazione a me pare davvero fuori dal comune.



No, non sei l'unico!


----------



## J&B (25 Giugno 2015)

Quali soldi?


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1878]Iblahimovic[/MENTION] servono le fonti per le notizie. Per tutti leggete qui in basso

http://www.milanworld.net/le-fonti-delle-notizie-natura-e-raccomandazioni-vt29537.html#post743113


----------



## Devil (25 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## davidino (25 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

Sheva82 ha scritto:


> La situazione è molto complicata, i soldi ci sono ma attualmente, fino a quando Bee non acquista effettivamente le sue quote, rimangono solamente virtuali. Berlusconi non vuole anticipare questa somma fino a quando non avrà la certezza del versamento quindi effettivamente al momento possiamo solamente bloccare i giocatori perchè non siamo nelle condizioni di pagare determinate cifre



ero a conoscenza anche io di questa versione..però se continuamo cosi rischiamo di prendere nulla


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan avrebbe presentato allo Zenit per Witsel un'offerta da 27 mln più bonus*



*Per tutti:* http://www.milanworld.net/le-fonti-delle-notizie-natura-e-raccomandazioni-vt29537.html#post743113


----------



## Alberto (25 Giugno 2015)

Comunque anche Sahin mi ricordo era un bel giocatore, un centrocampo Witsel-Saihn-De Jong con Montolivo e Mauri prime alternative non sarebbe malaccio...


----------

